# Camshaft help for 2004 jetta 2.0 - engine code BBW



## arcaesar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a 2004 jetta 2.0 engine code BBW
and need to replace the camshaft and lifters...
Any suggestion on if I should replace with OEM???
or if I could get the enhanced one, would I really see a difference?
Anyone know of any sites I could purchase this from??
Thanks


----------



## cstocks (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Camshaft help for 2004 jetta 2.0 - engine code BBW (arcaesar)*

How many miles are on the car? You shouldn't have to replace the lifters unless you are going with a 270 cam

check out http://www.mjmautohaus.com, they are pretty good


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You have to replace the camshaft and lifters why?
I have no idea what OEM camshafts go for but why not pick up a 260* from MJM @ 99$ and you don't need new the HD springs for it. And cstocks you should replace the lifters any time the camshafts is changed, not just for a 270*.


----------



## arcaesar (Mar 6, 2006)

So I have 89,000 miles ..and she's making loud annoying noises..took it to the dealer and they said i need new cam and 2 lifters. So i'm thinking might as well just replace all lifters.
I checked out mjm and was looking at the autotech but got kinda turned off when i saw the note about possibly throwing a check engine light.
Should i just replace with stock?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I highly doubt you need a new camshaft, dealers like to spew BS to make money. Replacing lifters X4 and retainers with OEM will probably get rid of your valvetrain noise if you want to stick with stock performance. But you really should be fine at that mileage. Maybe it's just normal noise... the 8 valves tend to be a bit noisy.
A 270* would probably throw a CEL on a MK4 without a chip, but I doubt a 260* would.


----------



## arcaesar (Mar 6, 2006)

how about the neuspeed 256??? any good?
and whats the retainers? 
sorry dont know much about this stuff


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (arcaesar)*

unfortunately, you are stuck using OEM cams if they need to be replaced. BBW cams have sensor pickups for Cam Position Sensor *casted/forged on* the cams themselves.


----------



## arcaesar (Mar 6, 2006)

Can anyone suggest something for me? I'm getting mixed responses. Will the 260* work on the BBW engine?


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (arcaesar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arcaesar* »_Can anyone suggest something for me? I'm getting mixed responses. Will the 260* work on the BBW engine?

should work, check out the specs http://techtonicstuning.com/camsspecs.asp


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (ChEeZJeTTa04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChEeZJeTTa04* »_
should work, check out the specs http://techtonicstuning.com/camsspecs.asp

Yes the specs are fine since it uses the general 8 valve setup VW has used with all hydro cams, but due to the issue that Elrey pointed out he may be SOL unless he can find someone to do the custom work required to create what ever timing window is needed.
You are probably going to have to go OEM OP, and I doubt you need a new cam, if you feel like taking on the task open up the head and check and see if anything is out of spec, and replace as needed, save a ton of cash. Get a timing belt job done while ya in there.


----------



## arcaesar (Mar 6, 2006)

OK guys thanks alot for the answers...last question
So I'm getting OEM
Getting the camshaft, cam followers x8 and cotter,split x16.
I already changed the timing belt a few months back, other than that can anyone think of anything else i could change once the mechanic is in there.
thanks for the help


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

for search results ... not that anyone uses the search anymore...
2005 2.0L BBW cam sensor pics and more

_Quote, originally posted by *mikebyuma* »_Just some reference pics of the cam sensor on the BBW engine:

end of camshaft where sensor pickup is:


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Any word if the BEV cam is setup the same way?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_Any word if the BEV cam is setup the same way?

BEV = AEG/AZG/AZH cam wise.


_Modified by elRey at 7:22 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Frantz (Oct 13, 2012)

*Bbw engine cam problem*

Gentlemen I have a 2004 Jetta with the infamous BBW with the variable valve timing. I blew a timing belt at 100,000 and needed some valves. Slapped it together and went on my merry way. I started getting a noise on two lifters at idle. 10,000 MILES later I had to pull the cam at a whopping 1200 dollars us from the dealer. 1500 miles later i still had a little clack. I bought new lifters and still had a clack. I checked oil pressure at the front of the head next to the thermostat and had 25psi at idle and 70 at 2500rpm. Pulled the cam again and opened both sides of the oil gally on the head and blew out the oil. Then I pushed a wooden 5/16 dowel from the driver side to the passenger side to push the screen out and check it. Clean. The oil comes up through the head via the second foreward head bolt hole driver side and enters the main galley. Then it goes foreward to the veriable valve timing solenoid , oiling the lifters and cam along the way. The solenoid valve has the oil enter the front and three oil holes at different depths and angles . the coil part of this solenoid is alighned by a flange and screw. But the valve part can be rotated by hand and missalighn the oil holes. Thease fools at vw diddnt set a lock on the valve or mention something in the book about this and my valve was rotated to a position where all my oil went into the sump. 1600 dollars later and lots of bloody nuckles and I'm back on the road. The only way to truly alighn this stupid thing is to pull the cam and take a toothpick and push it in the oil passage of the foreward cam bearing . Then rotate the valve untill the oil hole alighns with the barrel of the valve. Then take a pair of pliers and hold the barrel while alighning the coil flange screw hole. So much for german engineering. Hello toyota dealer.


----------



## jimmieq (Nov 26, 2002)

*bbw engine oil leak*

I have the bbw engine as well and I had the cam replaced too. I now have a small oil leak that I am told only happens at higher rpms. I was told that the leak is not a result of the camshaft replacement but I'm skeptical because I had zero oil leaks prior to this major work. I was told that I need to replace the whole cam phaser assembly at $600 + labor. 
Any suggestions that I can pass to the mechanic in case he might've overlooked something? I'm holding to your post hoping that this is my issue.


----------



## finenyou (Mar 18, 2018)

I also have a camshaft question. I have a 2005 Jetta with a BBW and the cam adjuster was not working so I had a p0011 code. I took the adjuster apart and now I am having trouble finding information on how much 
tension to set for the adjuster spring when I put it back together. Has anyone else had any experience with this?


----------

